
Ask HN: Project that allows you to sell API - chimen
I&#x27;m interested in a project&#x2F;server&#x2F;gateway that you can install to secure and sell API access. Something simple with a payment integration if possible.<p>I&#x27;m curious, how and where do you guys sell API access.
======
sharemywin
Not sure if this is what your looking for?

[https://www.mashape.com](https://www.mashape.com)

~~~
chimen
Mashape was recently sold and it's taking 20% off of everything. Too
expensive...

